# Metal Roof



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a small cabin in northern Michigan. I'm looking to put a metal roof on it. Any ideas of cost or companies that do this sort of roofing? Thanks


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Due to the fluctuation in steel prices, your best bet would be to find a contractor in the area of your cabin and ask them for a ballpark. You will usually have a choice of aluminum, steel or copper, depending on your particular taste. Good luck!:coolgleam


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A simple alternative to a contractor would be to do it yourself. Tear off the old roof, install two layers of ice and water shield the bottom one standard and the top one hi-therm, designed for use under meatal roofs, and pole barn metal roofing over that. An idiot proof system that will last for years and years.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

What town is your cabin close to?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> A simple alternative to a contractor would be to do it yourself. Tear off the old roof, install two layers of ice and water shield the bottom one standard and the top one hi-therm, designed for use under meatal roofs, and pole barn metal roofing over that. An idiot proof system that will last for years and years.


What's a rough estimate of cost for something like that?


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Jumpshootin' said:


> What town is your cabin close to?


 I'm between Mio and Grayling north of 72. ESOX is this something a person with basic construction skills/tools could do?


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

you could get some estimates for free i would imagine and then you could go from there. Most roofing companies would price it out for ya. good luck.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

troutchops said:


> I'm between Mio and Grayling north of 72. ESOX is this something a person with basic construction skills/tools could do?


There is a roofing company in Kalkaska that specializes in the metal roofs. They are probably within 50 miles of your cabin and I would imagine that is in their service area.
A person with basic construction skills should be able to do the job. It would be easier than shingling a roof just by not having to carry 90lbs. squares up.
When I get my deer/turkey/rabbit camp cabin built I am going with a metal roof.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

troutchops said:


> I'm between Mio and Grayling north of 72. ESOX is this something a person with basic construction skills/tools could do?



My Dad hired an Amish guy from Mio area. Had to pick him and take him home, but the price was very good. I have no other info. Stop by an Amish farm or store and ask.


----------



## Big Buck Lodge (Apr 24, 2008)

There is a good metal roof company in Kalkaska. Phone number is 231-258-4100. They will install or sell you the materials and teach you to install at there Do-It-Yourself seminars.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The ice and water shield is $44.95 for a 200 square foot roll
The Hi Therm is 79.95 for a 200 sq foot roll

The metal will vary greatly depending upon thickness and finish.
It is fairllt foolproof with the double layers of Ice and water, anyone should be able to construct a durable waterproof system.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

If this is a cabin, meaning something that isnt lived in year round, hire it to a contractor. A do it yourself attitude is great if theres someone the to deal with the leaks when it rains, but if there no one there and it rains for a week, gonna wish you did it right. If you have no roofing experience, dont even consider it. Get an estimate or two from real, legitimate roofing contractors in the area (not a billy bob with a pickup truck) and go from there. Water can be devastating, do it right...


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

UNREEL said:


> If this is a cabin, meaning something that isnt lived in year round, hire it to a contractor. A do it yourself attitude is great if theres someone the to deal with the leaks when it rains, but if there no one there and it rains for a week, gonna wish you did it right. If you have no roofing experience, dont even consider it. Get an estimate or two from real, legitimate roofing contractors in the area (not a billy bob with a pickup truck) and go from there. Water can be devastating, do it right...



Most of the work is in the prep, with all the channel, and starters,..... it can be VERY time consuming, running the panels themselves is really easy. BUT, if the prep work is lacking, so will the seal. If you do it yourself, get the Grace ice and water. If it were a few years ago, I'd give ya a quote, but I hate roof work now. I'd be happy not to set foot on another roof again, unfortunately, I have to help with one in the near future. It'll be worth it though.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Thx for the replys. When I get it done, I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

original post was from 2008


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

For cutting metal roofing - 3 things.

4 1/2 side grinder with cutoff wheels
Eye protection
Hearing protection

I have yet to find a better way.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U D said:


> original post was from 2008


That’s ok, the spam post was only a half hour ago.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

Shoeman said:


> Went out Saturday morning (at idle speed) out of the Milk River in search of those bandits. Most guys were also cautious and kept their speed at the limited sight distance. Of course the occasional walleye boat rolling the dice on plane and a 40'+ tuna boat with radar throwing a 3' wake right next us. After a few moves with only a few bites, no fish in the box and the fog not lifting we decided to hit the Marinas.
> 
> I have a few spots that have panned out in prior years. It didn't take long to find a couple dozen for the freezer.
> 
> ...





onlinebiker said:


> For cutting metal roofing - 3 things.
> 
> 4 1/2 side grinder with cutoff wheels
> Eye protection
> ...



this is an old post and i was just reading without making a post until i read yours about cutting the metal. the guys that did my pole barn used a skill saw with the blade turned backwards. it went through it like butter.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

onlinebiker said:


> For cutting metal roofing - 3 things.
> 
> 4 1/2 side grinder with cutoff wheels
> Eye protection
> ...


Abrasive blade in a circular saw can make nice straight cross cuts. and rips.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

sherman51 said:


> this is an old post and i was just reading without making a post until i read yours about cutting the metal. the guys that did my pole barn used a skill saw with the blade turned backwards. it went through it like butter.


This. Or nibblers. Grinding is no good. Compromises the paint and allows rust.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------

